# Sparkles had pups.



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

So my third girl turned out to be pregnant as well. She had her ten pups some point last night after we fell asleep despite waiting up to try and be awake when it happened. I will post pics soon. I'm just trying to give the new mom and her babies some time to settle in and make sure everyone gets fed. Looks like quite a few pink-eyed pups. Hopefully some girls as I'm really itchin' for a nice pink-eyed girly as my final addition to my little group.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## starry_uk (Jun 17, 2011)

aww they are gorgeous


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

starry_uk said:


> aww they are gorgeous


Thanks<3


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Wow, how are you going with all of these ratlings? I am impressed, thinking you're coming home with three and ending up with many and then rising to the challenge of caring for them. The pet shop should be letting you raise then and supplying you with food, a rat lifetime's supply of food, or maybe 30 rats' lifetime's supplies *shakes fist at pet store*, I can't believe how many stories I've read of people come home with pregnant rats!!!


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm trying not to even associate with the pet store any more. They were not helpful in the least and I'm not going to bother asking them any favors when it comes to feeding these guys. It is a challenge and I worry so much over these guys (all 24 of them!) but I know its worth it. 

Sparkles litter has some interesting colors! She was one agouti pup and some varying shades of grey though not quite grey. . . Sorta has other shades mixed in. Only one black pup with the cutest little white booties and the tiniest white tail tip! So far I've counted 3 or 4 girls. I'll have to get an official count later. They're doing well so far though two pink-eyed rex babies are not looking as healthy as the others. I've been keeping my eye on them but with improved diet I think they should do very well in the future.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

littlemissgogo said:


> I'm trying not to even associate with the pet store any more. They were not helpful in the least and I'm not going to bother asking them any favors when it comes to feeding these guys. It is a challenge and I worry so much over these guys (all 24 of them!) but I know its worth it.
> 
> Sparkles litter has some interesting colors! She was one agouti pup and some varying shades of grey though not quite grey. . . Sorta has other shades mixed in. Only one black pup with the cutest little white booties and the tiniest white tail tip! So far I've counted 3 or 4 girls. I'll have to get an official count later. They're doing well so far though two pink-eyed rex babies are not looking as healthy as the others. I've been keeping my eye on them but with improved diet I think they should do very well in the future.


We need pics of the cuties!!!


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll try to take some today!


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

4 girls, 6 boys. 3 girls and 6 boys are available. I'll finish up pictures tomorrow but here are a few group shots:



















One of the boys, Boots:





































Hes nicknamed for his four white feet. He also has a tiny white tip on his tail and a white belly.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Boots is a black berkshire  White belly, white front feet, sometimes the toes on the hind feet and the tail tip 

You're not keeping 2 girl babies? It's usually best for everyone if you do, they have a sibling to play with when the adults get annoyed, and to grow up with.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm already keeping a girl from Mable, possibly one from Gogo, and one from Sparkles'. Though my cage does fit seven so I might be tempted to keep one of her sisters, too. I just don't wanna keep too many. :


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Soooooo cuuuuuuute,

very best of luck safely homing the nonkeepers.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

they are soooooo cute.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I decided to keep a pair of sisters from this litter and another pair from Mable as one of her boys turned out to be a girl. I won't be keeping from Gogo, but hopefully they all find homes!


----------

